# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Irfan Ul Quran

## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## RAHEN

ameen...is mein koi shaq nahi...ALLAH hum sub ko hidayat aur parhezgar banaye...ameen suma ameen..

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

[img]http://al-islamforall.org/quran/Imgurdu/p07/a11.gif[img]
English Translation by Abdullah Yusuf Ali

36. Those who listen (in truth), be sure, will accept: as to the dead, Allah will raise them up; then will they be turned unto Him.

37. They say: "Why is not a sign sent down to him from his Lord?" Say: "(Allah) hath certainly power to send down a sign: but most of them understand not.

38. There is not an animal (that lives) on the earth, nor a being that flies on its wings, but (forms part of) communities like you. Nothing have we omitted from the Book, and they (all) shall be gathered to their Lord in the end.

39. Those who reject our signs are deaf and dumb,- in the midst of darkness profound: whom Allah willeth, He leaveth to wander: whom He willeth, He placeth on the way that is straight.

40. Say: "Think ye to yourselves, if there come upon you the wrath of Allah, or the Hour (that ye dread), would ye then call upon other than Allah.- (reply) if ye are truthful!

41. "Nay,- On Him would ye call, and if it be His will, He would remove (the distress) which occasioned your call upon Him, and ye would forget (the false gods) which ye join with Him!"

42. Before thee We sent (apostles) to many nations, and We afflicted the nations with suffering and adversity, that they might learn humility.

43. When the suffering reached them from us, why then did they not learn humility? On the contrary their hearts became hardened, and Satan made their (sinful) acts seem alluring to them.

44. But when they forgot the warning they had received, We opened to them the gates of all (good) things, until, in the midst of their enjoyment of Our gifts, on a sudden, We called them to account, when lo! they were plunged in despair!

----------


## raiazlan

[img]http://al-islamforall.org/quran/Imgurdu/p07/a11.gif[img]
English Translation by Abdullah Yusuf Ali

36. Those who listen (in truth), be sure, will accept: as to the dead, Allah will raise them up; then will they be turned unto Him.

37. They say: "Why is not a sign sent down to him from his Lord?" Say: "(Allah) hath certainly power to send down a sign: but most of them understand not.

38. There is not an animal (that lives) on the earth, nor a being that flies on its wings, but (forms part of) communities like you. Nothing have we omitted from the Book, and they (all) shall be gathered to their Lord in the end.

39. Those who reject our signs are deaf and dumb,- in the midst of darkness profound: whom Allah willeth, He leaveth to wander: whom He willeth, He placeth on the way that is straight.

40. Say: "Think ye to yourselves, if there come upon you the wrath of Allah, or the Hour (that ye dread), would ye then call upon other than Allah.- (reply) if ye are truthful!

41. "Nay,- On Him would ye call, and if it be His will, He would remove (the distress) which occasioned your call upon Him, and ye would forget (the false gods) which ye join with Him!"

42. Before thee We sent (apostles) to many nations, and We afflicted the nations with suffering and adversity, that they might learn humility.

43. When the suffering reached them from us, why then did they not learn humility? On the contrary their hearts became hardened, and Satan made their (sinful) acts seem alluring to them.

44. But when they forgot the warning they had received, We opened to them the gates of all (good) things, until, in the midst of their enjoyment of Our gifts, on a sudden, We called them to account, when lo! they were plunged in despair!

----------


## raiazlan

Indeed all the words in the Qur'an are full of greatness, beauty and awe. Below is a collection of some of the ayahs which touch me:



                To Allah belong the east and the West: Whithersoever ye turn, there is the presence of Allah. For Allah is all-Pervading, all-Knowing
                [Al-Baqarah; 2: 115]


                Say: "If the ocean were ink (wherewith to write out) the words of my Lord, sooner would the ocean be exhausted than would the words of my Lord, even if we added another ocean like it, for its aid."
                [Al-Kahaf; 18 109]


                Allah is the light of the heavens and the earth; a likeness of His light is as a niche in which is a lamp, the lamp is in a glass, (and) the glass is as it were a brightly shining star, lit from a blessed olive-tree, neither eastern nor western, the oil whereof almost gives light though fire touch it not-- light upon light-- Allah guides to His light whom He pleases, and Allah sets forth parables for men, and Allah is Cognizant of all things.
                [Al-Noor; 24: 35]


                And the servants of the Beneficent are they who walk on the earth in humbleness, and when the ignorant address them, they say: Peace.
                [Al-Furqan; 25 :63]


                Our lord! condemn us not if we forget or fall into err. Our lord! lay not on us a burden like that who thou didst lay on those before us. Our lord! lay not on us a burden greater than we have strength to bear, and grant us forgiveness. have mercy on us. thou art our protection, help us against those who stand against faith
                [Al-Baqarah; 2: 286]


                Had We sent down this Quran on a mountain, you would certainly have seen it falling down, splitting asunder because of the fear of Allah, and We set forth these parables to men that they may reflect.
                [Al-Hashr; 59: 21]


                But ah! thou soul at peace! Return unto thy Lord, content in His good pleasure! So enter among My servants, And enter into My garden.
                [Al-Fajr; 89: 27-30]


                And the soul and Him Who made it perfect, Then He inspired it to understand what is right and wrong for it; He will indeed be successful who purifies it, And he will indeed fail who corrupts it.
                [Al-Shams; 91: 7-10]


                O man! What has made you careless concerning your Lord, the Most Generous?
                [Al-Infitar]


                Surely We will try you by means of fear, and hunger, and loss of worldly goods, of lives, of produce; but give glad tidings to those who are patient, and, when an affliction befalls them, they say, 'Surely we belong to God, and to Him we shall return.
                [al- Baqarah 2: 155-6]


                Who is better in speech than one who calls (men) to Allah, works righteousness, and says, 'I am of those who bow in Islam.'
                [41: 33]


                O ye who believe! bow down, prostrate yourselves and adore your lord; and do good, that ye may prosper
                [22: 77]


                Whoever holds fast to God, he has been guided onto the Straight Path.
                [Al 'Imran 3: 101]


                Is there any Reward for Good - other than Good?
                [55: 60]


                Verily We have created man in the cradle of suffering. [90: 4]


                O man! what has seduced thee from thy Lord Most Beneficient?
                [82: 6]


                Do ye not see that Allah has subjected to your (use) all things in the heavens and on earth, and has made his bounties flow to you in exceeding measure, (both) seen and unseen? Yet there are among men those who dispute about Allah, without knowledge and without guidance, and without a Book to enlighten them!
                [Surah Luqman; 31:20]


                With Him are the keys of the unseen, the treasures that none knoweth but He. He knoweth whatever there is on the earth and in the sea. Not a leaf doth fall but with His knowledge: there is not a grain in the darkness (or depths) of the earth, nor anything fresh or dry (green or withered), but is (inscribed) in a record clear (to those who can read).
                [Surah Al-An'am; 6:59]


                The Believers, men and women, are protectors one of another: they enjoin what is just, and forbid what is evil: they observe regular prayers, practise regular charity, and obey Allah and His Messenger. On them will Allah pour His mercy: for Allah is Exalted in power, Wise.
                [Surah Tauba; 9:71]

----------


## raiazlan

English Translation by Abdullah Yusuf Ali


125. Those whom Allah (in His plan) willeth to guide,- He openeth their breast to Islam; those whom He willeth to leave straying,- He maketh their breast close and constricted, as if they had to climb up to the skies: thus doth Allah (heap) the penalty on those who refuse to believe.

126. This is the way of thy Lord, leading straight: We have detailed the signs for those who receive admonition.

127. For them will be a home of peace in the presence of their Lord: He will be their friend, because they practised (righteousness) .

128. One day will He gather them all together, (and say): "O ye assembly of Jinns! Much (toll) did ye take of men." Their friends amongst men will say: "Our Lord! we made profit from each other: but (alas!) we reached our term - which thou didst appoint for us." He will say: "The Fire be your dwelling-place: you will dwell therein for ever, except as Allah willeth." for thy Lord is full of wisdom and knowledge.

129. Thus do we make the wrong-doers turn to each other, because of what they earn.

130. "O ye assembly of Jinns and men! came there not unto you apostles from amongst you, setting forth unto you My signs, and warning you of the meeting of this Day of yours?" They will say: "We bear witness against ourselves." It was the life of this world that deceived them. So against themselves will they bear witness that they rejected Faith.

131. (The apostles were sent) thus, for thy Lord would not destroy for their wrong-doing men's habitations whilst their occupants were unwarned.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------

